# biting



## bena91 (Jan 24, 2006)

My little Elvis has biting problems...he is 3 months and 11 days old and he is my pride and joy, but he still hasn't stopped biting. He doesn't just do it when he is playing..he wont even let anyone pet him without trying to bite them. i dont know how to stop this. i tried spraying bitter apple in his mouth every time he bit. then we bought him so many toys to try to get him to stop and still nothing. he is doing great in everything else(pottying, sit) but just this one thing. ive just about had it! i dont know what to do anymore. Please if anyone has any advice i could use every piece of it! Thanks!

Sareina and Elvis


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That is so normal... most all do that... Even now at almost two years old, Catcher will forget and start and I just turn away from him and fold my arms across my chest and he'll stop right away. When Kallie and Catcher play with each other they are all mouths... 

Some people say that they can yelp and let the puppy know that he is hurting them but that didn't work for me with Kallie and Catcher. Kallie just outgrew it and like I said, Catcher sometimes gets carried away and forgets but most of the time he is fine. 

In my experience with K & C and my first Malt, Rosebud, it is something you just have to get through. But for me, stopping playing when the biting starts has worked better than anything.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Pacino at 9 and a half months still does that....What I have been doing and it works is when he tries to nip I immediately push him away from me. He doesn't like that at all. If I am sitting on the couch I push him off...he jumps back up I push him off again...after about 4 or 5 times he jumps back on and he calmly lays down beside me.

In Pacino's case I do believe that he is trying to show him dominance and when I push him off it shows him that *I* am the dominant one and he calms down. Takes him a while to catch on but after he does he stops. I also fold my arms and ignore him. This really does work for me because I had tried everything else!

Good luch and have patience.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

My Deja likes to bite too (she is 7 months). Her biting is always in play but I have been taking her to obedience training and the teacher said that biting is NEVER acceptable! She suggests that when she bites to grab her around the back firmly and say "no bite". Be consistent. When she is sitting with us and not biting, we praise her and give her a treat for being a good dog.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley learned "kisses-NO bites" really quickly! But NOT Neyland.








Neyland always nibbles in love and affection and trying to play...but it HURTS!!!! I cannot get him to stop! I have tried it all! When I yelp and/or stop playing with him...he now has decided to "dig" at me....(like the digging to China thing!) to get my attention back!







That's as bad as the biting!! He will dig my hands/face/legs/back/arms....he doesn't care. He just demands the attention!









Now I have started distracting him...by starting a game of fetch or something. This seems to help some, but I kinda feel like I am rewarding him with play. It is hard b/c I know he is not being mean and ugly...so I don't know what else to do about the nipping...







if he wasn't so hairy...maybe I could bite him back!







J/K J/K J/K J/K!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby was the same too when he was little, but we used to put him in his e-pen when he wouldn't stop it and ignore him for a while, like time out for bad behaviour and eventually he did learn that we were not going to accept that from him. Now he is such a good little boy and never bites but his attitude remains the same, he growls when disturbed and also when made to do what he thinks he doesn't have to do. I am gradually getting that under control too, I just tell him to be nice and that I don't want to hear that BS and he stops. I think it is one of his ways of expressing himself though as it isn't a nasty growl it's more like talk, but still I would prefer he didn't keep doing it because he may do it to the wrong person and they may think he is being nasty, there isn't a nasty bone in his little body, just big attitude in a little body


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> Brinkley learned "kisses-NO bites" really quickly! But NOT Neyland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Sounds just like Tucker, if I stop playing with him , he will dig at me too. It's so funny that I can't even be mad at him. We do say "NO BITE" and most of the time, he will stop. Or if he is biting daddy and daddy tells him "no bite, calm down", then he runs to mommy and starts biting. And I'll usually say no bites and put him down on the floor and he usually gets it. His bites are just in play, but it still hurts. I also have threatened to bite him back,lol. I just tell him, I'm gonna bite you back and then I'll put my mouth on his paw, but I don't really bite him but he scoots away real quick like he thinks I'm really gonna do it, lol. My mom said that when I was little that I had a bad habit of biting her and she would bite me back...ouch. Guess I eventually learned my lesson,lol.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

Riley is also a playful biter and you are right, it HURTS! We've been telling him "no bite" and turned our backs on him. There is nothing he hates more than being ignored. He hasn't tried digging us, thank goodness, I'm glad he can't read, he'd probably love those ideas from Neyland. After we turn our back on him for a very short while, he will kiss where he's bitten and then try to test us by just putting his teeth againist our hands, LOL! There is hope, though, he really tries to remember not to bite when he's playing now.


----------

